# Tires



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys im in the market for new tires. I was looking at the Goodyear MTR'S 285, i have heard that the MT's will suck in snow. I have also heard from people that have used them that they are awesome in snow. I really want these tires, and can get a good deal on them. Thanks for the help. have a great winter guys. 



truly yours Tim:waving:


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

i ran 3 sets of mtrs and loved them on any terrain. they didnt like the 2500hd cc d/a tho...it was enough heavier to make the tires pretty short lived. but on my big block gasser they were great.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mcfly89;828218 said:


> i ran 3 sets of mtrs and loved them on any terrain. they didnt like the 2500hd cc d/a tho...it was enough heavier to make the tires pretty short lived. but on my big block gasser they were great.


Thanks mcfly.......no problems in the snow?

have a great winter


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

mine got around great in the snow, best tire I've had in a very long time.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mcfly89;828251 said:


> mine got around great in the snow, best tire I've had in a very long time.


sweet deal..thanks mcfly


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

try TOYO open country A/T ive got them on a 1995 gmc suburban, there AWSOME


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Tim I got deffinety dakota at's they are nice but wear fast. From what I have heard you cant go wrong with bfg at's but they are expensive. If you can get a good deal on some good year mts I would say go for it. Good year is a good brand as long as they have a nice tread pattern, think about highway noise too when it comes to tires if that bothers you at all


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

deere615;829357 said:


> Tim I got deffinety dakota at's they are nice but wear fast. From what I have heard you cant go wrong with bfg at's but they are expensive. If you can get a good deal on some good year mts I would say go for it. Good year is a good brand as long as they have a nice tread pattern, think about highway noise too when it comes to tires if that bothers you at all


Thanks for the input deere. I talk to two people that got the tires a month ago, they said they dont know if they got use to the sound or it went away because they just dont hear it anymore. I have heard they can be a little bit noisy. I think im going to go for them.....


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;829665 said:


> Thanks for the input deere. I talk to two people that got the tires a month ago, they said they dont know if they got use to the sound or it went away because they just dont hear it anymore. I have heard they can be a little bit noisy. I think im going to go for them.....


yeah I had a set of bfg long trails on my front 2yrs ago and they whistled until they wore down about half way boy were they annoying


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

deere615;830328 said:


> yeah I had a set of bfg long trails on my front 2yrs ago and they whistled until they wore down about half way boy were they annoying


lol...what if i put the radio really loud?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;830871 said:


> lol...what if i put the radio really loud?


Thats what I did!


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a set of 33x12.5x15 BFG MT's on my Chevy and they were great! I had a set of Thornbirds, and a set of BFG AT's on a jeep and they were awful. The thornbird is the coolest looking off road tire I've ever seen though, but they're garbage! I now have a set of 36x12.5x16.5 Goodyear MT OZ's that will get me through anything I point my truck at. I've yet to use them in the snow, but the previous owner said they're awesome. They are pretty noisy. The Thornbirds were the loudest, then the Goodyear, BFG MT and the quietest was the BFG AT. The AT may be ok on a truck, but I had them on a Jeep and it was too light to get any bite.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

The only real downfall to any mud terrain tires is that they're pretty bad on ice (since most don't have very much siping). My Mickey's did fine last winter on ice- you just have to be smart, that's all. But, in a good SNOW storm- they couldn't be beat- dig like no other tire out there! If you can get a good deal on the Goodyear's Tim, I'd go for them, M/T's also add some "mean" to the truck as well


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

what kind of milage are you getting out of the MTR's?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

CGBear;831324 said:


> I had a set of 33x12.5x15 BFG MT's on my Chevy and they were great! I had a set of Thornbirds, and a set of BFG AT's on a jeep and they were awful. The thornbird is the coolest looking off road tire I've ever seen though, but they're garbage! I now have a set of 36x12.5x16.5 Goodyear MT OZ's that will get me through anything I point my truck at. I've yet to use them in the snow, but the previous owner said they're awesome. They are pretty noisy. The Thornbirds were the loudest, then the Goodyear, BFG MT and the quietest was the BFG AT. The AT may be ok on a truck, but I had them on a Jeep and it was too light to get any bite.


Thanks CG......from what i gather im going to have to deal with the noise....im just going to use them for winter....then put my summer tires back on for landscaping. Thanks for the input....i think im pretty sold on them now....have a great winter.



mkwl;831420 said:


> The only real downfall to any mud terrain tires is that they're pretty bad on ice (since most don't have very much siping). My Mickey's did fine last winter on ice- you just have to be smart, that's all. But, in a good SNOW storm- they couldn't be beat- dig like no other tire out there! If you can get a good deal on the Goodyear's Tim, I'd go for them, M/T's also add some "mean" to the truck as well


Thanks Matt. I have heard they lack the slice on the tread which help on the ice....i hope i can over come that. I to also like the "mean" look im going to have after i put them on. I also have chrome rims for them...so its going to look sweet. Did you get any snow at school? Have a great winter bud...we all need to do a meet soon.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

deere615;831310 said:


> Thats what I did!


You know me deere...i will blast the black eye peas or some evacuate the dance floor


----------



## wicked85 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have the Kumho MT's and they are great as well, in 4 wheel drive I can stomp on the pedal and leave everyone at the light, no matter what the conditions are. This is the second set I have owned, first on an 83 F250 and now on a K1500.


----------



## 98GMCSIERRA (Nov 16, 2009)

Anybody use Goodyear Silent Armor Pro Grades? Interested in getting a set of those for the winter mostly, just wanted to get some opinions. They dont have the most aggressive looking tread ever but real aggressive tread doesnt seem to do well in the snow. Mostly I'll be looking for something that holds up good in the snow because I do a lot of commuting back and forth to school. I have Mastercraft Courser A/T's now and they do a decent job but they are now under half tread and are starting to want to break loose in wet weather a lot more so i figure it is about time to get a winter set and save the Mastercrafts for next summer.


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

i bought a set of goodyear dura tracs. They are the nicest set of tires i have ever bought. The are aggresive but the make no road noise, and they are the nice riding tires to. i would recommend them to anyone


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Any Pictures of those tires ????


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Aggressive tires look cool but generally not good in snow. I think for snow you need lots of siping in the tread. Mud tires that don't have siping usually suck in snow - except for deep snow driving. I wanted something a little different this time. I went with Dick Cepek FCII's. My 2nd choice was going to be Mickey Thompson Baja ATZ. Cooper Tires actually owns and makes both of these brands. The FCII is Cooper's slight redesign of Dick Cepek's original Fun Country tire. It is a hybrid between mud terrain and all terrain.
My 285's have massive tread 20/32" tread when new. Very quiet on highway too in my opinion. BFG AT's are well praised but these are much more aggressive and more exciting to look at in my opinion.

This site has many reviews on various All Terrain & Mud Terrain truck tires:
http://www.offroaders.com/tech/AT-MT-Tires/index.html


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

The good Year DuraTrac is what I want for my 99 Silverado just everytime I go to TireRack.com they have less than 2 in my size


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I considered the Dura-Trac's too. Seen 265's on a K1500 & they looked tough! But when I googled for reviews. I read where people were having balance issues as well as fast wear.

The bad thing about ordering from Tirerack is you have the added cost of install & how to handle issues.

FYI, if your looking for 265's or smaller Wal-Mart has a very similar Goodyear this year. The Wrangler Authority. Much cheaper than the Dura-Trac too. Not quite as mean looking.

Also, I considered a Dunlop version of this special order at Sam's Clubs. Dunlop Maxx Traction. I believe that Goodyear owns Dunlop. They also run cheaper than the Dura-Trac's.

Good luck!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

i just ordered a set of Mastercraft 265/75/16 at2 for our 06 2500. Hope they work out well.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Fatality;875041 said:


> i just ordered a set of Mastercraft 265/75/16 at2 for our 06 2500. Hope they work out well.


I have them on an '03 2500 Duramax. They are good all around tire. I need to rotate though. Diesel's heavy front is hard on tires. I think this are a subsidary of Cooper Tires also.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

thats really good to hear!


----------



## PLOW-KING (Nov 26, 2009)

The Goodyear wrangler territory's are a good tire also. These one's are 31 x 10.5 and had good luck with them so far.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I would go with the BFG AT/KO's.


----------

